# Is Rosewood Naturals Nature’s Salad Safe for rabbits?



## Nala (Aug 17, 2018)

Is Rosewood Naturals Nature’s Salad Safe for rabbits?


----------



## A & B (Aug 17, 2018)

Nala said:


> View attachment 38002
> 
> 
> Is Rosewood Naturals Nature’s Salad Safe for rabbits?


I'm almost positive it is... I know that brand is a good one so double check the ingredients and you'll be fine! (Only feed in moderation and I recommend sprinkling some in hay!)


----------



## Nala (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok thank you!


----------



## A & B (Aug 18, 2018)

Can you tell us how your bun liked it? I don't know if it's worth the money


----------



## Nala (Aug 21, 2018)

They’ll eat it but they don’t go crazy for it


----------



## Lori Miller (Jul 4, 2019)

I currently have an 11wk old Flemish giant house bunny named Penelope (Penny) and yes, I'm fully aware that I'm obviously insane. My 4 year old son wanted to buy her a "treat" so with my guidance he chose Rosewood Nature's Salad at Wal-Mart, it's under $4 a bag in Indiana... at first she just munched it but throughout the last two weeks she's turned into a rabid maniac whenever she hears the bag rattle, I'm not kidding when I say she completely loses her mind over it!!! We're off to watch fireworks tonight but before we go there we'll be making a stop for the second of what I foresee as many many bags of this in our future!!


----------



## A & B (Jul 4, 2019)

After feeding this, it's overall great. There is things like corn and oats (that aren't safe) mixed in, so I just pick those things out. Penelope is a cutie!


----------

